
A bunch of coding challenges solved in one line of code - micahtwilson
https://swiftoneliners.com
======
blacksqr
"rm -rf /" ought to do it.

------
java-man
if I see this nonsense in a pull request, it would get "more work needed" and
a comment to make it human readable.

~~~
addisonl
Yeah, sounds like you missed the point here.

